# Expats in mindinao??



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

Interested in hearing from expats in Mindinao ., I've been here a little over 2 weeks now , seen one of seven waterfalls plenty of jeepney rides , , the local S.M. , had many strange looks , here in Iligan am thinking of visiting Davao soon. open to a chat ,, beer ?!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been to Davao, I loved it. I am sure other will disagree with me since Mindinao is considered very unsafe. Taxis are common but low in price. The streets I saw were wide and clean. The mayor is tuff on crime!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> I have been to Davao, I loved it. I am sure other will disagree with me since Mindinao is considered very unsafe. Taxis are common but low in price. The streets I saw were wide and clean. The mayor is tuff on crime!


Davao is probably the safest place for a foreigner in Mindanao. My next choice would be Dipilog...


----------



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

*Davao*



Phil_expat said:


> I have been to Davao, I loved it. I am sure other will disagree with me since Mindinao is considered very unsafe. Taxis are common but low in price. The streets I saw were wide and clean. The mayor is tuff on crime!


my girlfriend spent 8 years in Davao and said it is a good place.. She is a local here in iligan . we are seriously considering moving to Davao for better economic reasons and housing opportunities. She can list the not so desirable places here in Mindinao.,Zamboanga is one place she said we will never go to. Davao is also talking of setting up a new committee to deal with their proposed international airport , it will still come under the local transport authority.
The best way to know what is going on in Davao is the Mindinao Times. and they talk openly of the death squads there.!! get the online paper that has turning pages and you get all the stories and adverts too.


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

i live in zamboanga city for over 7 yrs with out any problems allways out shopping pictures i find it ok  im english


----------



## kermit123 (Dec 11, 2011)

a lot rubbish is spoken about zamboanga city. i like idea off less ppl comeing here as it keeps prices well down  and locals are ok yes theres few problems here but not as many ppl say even some pinoys think its unsafe here common sence is all you need i still feel safer in philippines than in birmingham uk


----------



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

my wife and I will be settling in Iligan city very soon , we have just bought 3 lots and plan to put a house on it hopefully before christmas


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> and they talk openly of the death squads there.!!


I have lived on and off in Davao for years,since the early 1990's and only ever once seen a gunshot victim,professional hit with some gunmen two's up on a motorbike columbian style,never seen any death squad "salvage" though it does turn up on waste ground now and again.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

glennmindin said:


> my wife and I will be settling in Iligan city very soon , we have just bought 3 lots and plan to put a house on it hopefully before christmas


 Enjoy the waterfalls


----------

